# I need help programming my cateye enduro2 model CC-ED200



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually I need assurance I did it right. I went to www.cateye.com and looked up my old manual and using the measurement method (I have Kenda Klaw XT tires size 26 X 2.1) I put the valve stem at the very bottom and made one complete revolution and got 84 Inches. I used a converter program to convert to Cm and got 213.4, which rounds to 213. On the cateye site the "general" sizer says 207 for a 26 X 2.1. I was wondering if I should split the difference and go with 210? I'm thinking stick with the 213, what do you think? TIA See post below.....


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

OK ppl's this is what I did. I went out to my truck and got my ancient garmin GPSIII plus and rode around the block trying my best to maintain 10.0 M.P.H. and comparing it to my cateye, it seemed they were in disagreement by about .5 M.P.H., now remember from the above post we had a spread of from 207(chart) to 213(measurement). So, I reset the cateye and programed 210 and repeated the same loop. This time they seemed much closer although the comp. updates MUCH faster than the GPS. When I could keep it between 9.8 and 10.2 on the comp. it seemed the GPS was in agreement. What do you think? Is there something I'm overlooking or does my logic seem sound?


----------

